# 455...wondering what this may be worth?



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

What would a good buying price be?
Thanks





































Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Online pricing is $3500-$4000 range. It certainly shows well. B


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

I bought it today. Runs,operates great. Lots of JD spares included. Seat is cracked is all that's wrong. 2000 model, 791 hours









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fuddy1952 said:


> I bought it today. Runs,operates great. Lots of JD spares included. Seat is cracked is all that's wrong. 2000 model, 791 hours
> View attachment 81311
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


A new YANMAR owner right here in our member group. 😍 

This machine is a little beast for power because it's a Yanmar 3-cylinder and not the 2-cylinder. It's the cream of the crop setup. The 3TNA72UJ3 engine is bigger than the 3TNA66UJ engine found in some other models. 

Treat the machine right and only use 10W30 diesel oil for summer and 5W30 diesel oil for winter. The 15W40 is just way too thick and holds heat in the engine longer. The 455 hood isn't great for releasing all the heat trapped in there. 

Did this one come with a CAT-0 or a rear lift bar in the back? 

Other than Deere, the Yanmar parts network can certainly keep those green paint marked up prices at bay too.


----------

